# Adsfr



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Who's fishing it and what are ya going after? Inshore, offshore, kings?


----------



## abamadude (Mar 12, 2009)

*yummy*

*friday*
west winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 3 to 4 feet. Chance of
showers and thunderstorms.

*friday night*
west winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 3 to 4 feet. Chance
of showers and thunderstorms.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea, it looked better earlier in the week. I'm shooting for Friday and Saturday. Probably sit Sunday out.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

we will be fishing it, going to run to the floaters friday if the seas keep falling, then play around Sat and Sunday


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishing also Friday-Sunday. Specks, Jack, King, Spanish. Gonna be a ton of island running. Buddy of mine has the boat in at the fish camp right over the bridge. At least we will not be far


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

TEAM REEL HARD is in...offshore...kings, few other species, and going to see if we can get a shark on the board!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Overtime153 said:


> TEAM REEL HARD is in...offshore...kings, few other species, and going to see if we can get a shark on the board!!!


I don't think shark is a category this year. I think it is all points based for catch and release.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

Shark is all release this year

http://www.adsfr.com/pdf/82nd-ADSFR-Rules.pdf


 


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Was planning on jumping out early tomorrow, but the wind is supposed to be kicking until about 9 or 10.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

We are leaving at 6 in the morning. Plan is to run out about 100 nm and start our search their. Back in Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

we will be out there somewhere around the floaters or double nipple/steps

Waste-N-Away on vhf 69
white with black bottom 32 YF

good luck and tight lines


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

We decided against it. Friday weather isn't all that great and I have taken a number of beatings this year and don't need another one. I haven't king fished at all this year so I would like to do that especially because it is only $200 to enter that but dragging the boat or driving the boat over to weigh in is a pain and expensive if I run from Pensacola. AL licenses are almost $50 each and expire in 6 weeks. Fish I like targeting are closed (snapper, trigger, jack).

I would enter and fun fish it and drive over if I got something exciting just for a chance at the Contender if I didn't have to weigh a fish to get in the drawing but I am not driving all the way over and fighting the crowd to weigh a fish with no chance of winning.

I may fish the gulf power Ronald McDonald house charity thing just to have an excuse to go. It is way more convenient for me logistically.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Snapper and trigger are open in state waters.

I'm going to late start it tomorrow. Gusting like a Sumbitch in the morning. Saturday I'll get out nice and early.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

AL state water which isn't very much and I don't go out of AL enough to know much about it.

I'm sure people will catch some monsters though. Good luck to you! It is gusty this morning.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I am sure it will be some monster triggers and snappers weighed in from federal, i mean state waters this weekend.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rough day. Windy. Bay was snotty. Big storm built and stayed on top of DI most of the afternoon. Then this monster came through. Glad I pulled the boat out when I did. Guess I might fish Sunday too.


----------

